# TSE Audio x50 AMP/CAB SIM



## chuggalug (Jun 2, 2016)

I went to a buddies house to do some guitar recording and he plugged me into his DAW and it had such a nasty tone it blew me away. I asked him what he was using to get the tone with and he told me about TSE Audio x50. I've never had any experience with this AMP/CAB sim but I have played around with various impulses and stuff in cubase like LePou plugins and guitar rig but always had pretty lackluster results with a tone that really lacked any balls/clarity.

so I came home and purchased TSE x50 and have played around with it for about 30minutes after installing and have already come up with a tone that blows anything else ive tried out of the water.

any of you guys have any experience with x50? or any other sims that really standout for that matter?


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 2, 2016)

TSE X50 is one of the best amp sims out right now IMO

Buster Odeholm sold his Axe FX and now exclusively uses TSE X50 (You can find it on Humanity's Last Breath Detestor EP and the latest Born of Osiris album), and Brian Hood (ERRA, Invent Animate, Gideon, Sentinel) uploaded a sick tone video for it that sounded better than the actual release (It was either a Dual rec or a Kemper profile of a dual rec)

However, I find TSE X50 has a fizz that is a bit difficult to get rid of.

Toneforge and Mercuriall's U530 are really great as well.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 2, 2016)

TSE X50 is a great sim and easy to get good tones straight away, I sold my kemper and axe-fx 2 and use Thermionik solely now. Amp sims and impulses have come a long way recently. 

^i want to try Toneforge next.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> TSE X50 is a great sim and easy to get good tones straight away, I sold my kemper and axe-fx 2 and use Thermionik solely now. Amp sims and impulses have come a long way recently.
> 
> ^i want to try Toneforge next.



Toneforge Menace and Ben Bruce are both pretty nice, but don't expect too much.

I've heard so many good demos of Menace but I was never able to get a comparable tone to any of them.

They both work pretty great at nailing the signature Joey Sturgis POD Farm Cali Rectifier into Mesa Cab tone, but not much else can be really done with them.


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 3, 2016)

TSE X50 crapped out on me and support couldn't help me, unfortunately. But before that I was fairly happy with it. It's not a very versatile sim, but it slays at that kind of tone.


----------



## shnizzle (Jun 3, 2016)

i´ve heard some good stuff coming from the TSE X50. but for me personally it´s not quite
the right thing. and it feels like a one trick pony to me. i got me TH3 by Overloud now.
it´s in a higher price range but also has way more to offer for that. and it just sounds
amazing to me. from all the amp sims i´ve tested out recently that one feels the most
organic and has the most defined sound. and the cabs are amazing as well. they can
easily hold up against commercial third party impulses and give you further options of mic
choice and placement. even the individual speakers of a cab sound slightly different. this
thing really gives you a lot of tweakability where it makes sense. love it.


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 3, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> TSE X50 is one of the best amp sims out right now
> However, I find TSE X50 has a fizz that is a bit difficult to get rid of.



Interestingly, I tried out quite a few VST amp sims and found that TSE X50 was the only one which didn't have amp buzz!

I'd almost given up on amp sims, but was delighted with X50 and still am.

It does one thing. And it does it really well.

Any impulse suggestions appreciated!


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 3, 2016)

Bias sounds quite good, but I dislike their fragmentation and pricing (having to buy the same gear in different platforms again).


----------



## vertibration (Jun 3, 2016)

Great thread !!! 

I just bought X50. I have everything, Bias Desktop, Bias FX, TH3, Amplitube so on...

So I had a Peavey 6505MH and an EVH5150iii. Got rid of the heads because I truly felt that the X50 held its own in a mix. Used the money to buy me new guitars and a Protone Misha Attack Overdirve

Anyway, the X50 sounds ridiculous, and even better with a real overdrive pedal before your interface. Lots of guitarists arent aware that using a real OD pedal makes your amp sim crank like crazy. OD sims suck, so my advice is get a real OD pedal. Protone, MXR, Fultone...so on.

Back to the X50....My honest opinion is that the X50 has the most pleasing to the ear sound. TH3 is also very good, however its like a Chinese buffet. Lots of food, tastes ok, but you might get a little sick if you eat too much. 

The X50 is like going to a high end Sushi bar that only serves a few types of sushi. One piece of tuna sashimi, but it tastes exquisite. 

Its Friday, and Im starting to get hungry for Sushi now


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 3, 2016)

vertibration said:


> Great thread !!!
> 
> I just bought X50. I have everything, Bias Desktop, Bias FX, TH3, Amplitube so on...
> 
> ...



Agreed. I use a TC Spark to boost mids and treble. However, is turning up 'level' on the booster any different to turning up the line-in volume on the soundcard?

We have a 6505+ and Orange 4x12 in the studio which we still use for final recording, but X50 is great for demos.

Platforms like Bias are quite appealing for the scope of sounds, but the reality is that if I owned a Diezel VH4, I wouldn't be lusting over loads of other valve amps. You tend to get one main tone for crunch and shape it a little for different mixes.


----------



## vertibration (Jun 3, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Agreed. I use a TC Spark to boost mids and treble. However, is turning up 'level' on the booster any different to turning up the line-in volume on the soundcard?
> 
> We have a 6505+ and Orange 4x12 in the studio which we still use for final recording, but X50 is great for demos.
> 
> Platforms like Bias are quite appealing for the scope of sounds, but the reality is that if I owned a Diezel VH4, I wouldn't be lusting over loads of other valve amps. You tend to get one main tone for crunch and shape it a little for different mixes.



Your statement about having a VH4 is the exact reason I love X50. I hate getting so wrapped up in a million tones. I like one amp, and maybe a few types of cab impulses for variety. 

So regarding the OD pedal. Take Protone for instance. There is a very distinct sound improvement when using their pedals. I can only speak for them, because I own one, and dont have any others, but the Attack Overdrive from Protone is absolutely astonishing. 

Protone makes OD pedals specifically for Metal/Djent. So I would highly recommend them if thats the sound you are looking for. The Spark Im not sure would give you that kind of drive, as I think it wasn't made for that purpose. At least the videos Ive seen on youtube for the Spark were mostly clean tones, and rock tones.


----------



## vertibration (Jun 3, 2016)

Also, here is a video of the Attack Overdrive

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-2TarXip4Q


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 3, 2016)

vertibration said:


> Your statement about having a VH4 is the exact reason I love X50. I hate getting so wrapped up in a million tones. I like one amp, and maybe a few types of cab impulses for variety.
> 
> So regarding the OD pedal. Take Protone for instance. There is a very distinct sound improvement when using their pedals. I can only speak for them, because I own one, and dont have any others, but the Attack Overdrive from Protone is absolutely astonishing.
> 
> Protone makes OD pedals specifically for Metal/Djent. So I would highly recommend them if thats the sound you are looking for. The Spark Im not sure would give you that kind of drive, as I think it wasn't made for that purpose. At least the videos Ive seen on youtube for the Spark were mostly clean tones, and rock tones.



Hmm. I love my Spark for boosting my tone, way more than the MXR GTOD or Seymour Duncan 805 we tried.. but this Protone does look appealing. I'll have to try one out.

Any tips on particularly good impulses?


----------



## vertibration (Jun 3, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Hmm. I love my Spark for boosting my tone, way more than the MXR GTOD or Seymour Duncan 805 we tried.. but this Protone does look appealing. I'll have to try one out.
> 
> Any tips on particularly good impulses?



The very best impulses requires you to purchase Fractal Audio Cab Lab plug in for $50 to run the Cab Packs they sell for like $29. That is the $$$ way to go. 

Now for a cheap alternative, Rosen Digital makes awesome impulses that are inexpensive. 

Here is a link to the Zilla Fatboy 2x12 impulse that absolutely destroys any impulse I have ever used. It sounds insane man, download it

Freebie IR of my Zilla Fatboy 2x12! | Fractal Audio Systems Forum


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 3, 2016)

vertibration said:


> Anyway, the X50 sounds ridiculous, and even better with a real overdrive pedal before your interface. Lots of guitarists arent aware that using a real OD pedal makes your amp sim crank like crazy. OD sims suck, so my advice is get a real OD pedal. Protone, MXR, Fultone...so on.



I compared my OD808 against TSE808 and I didn't notice much of a difference. I must try again or get some other overdrives.


----------



## vertibration (Jun 3, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I compared my OD808 against TSE808 and I didn't notice much of a difference. I must try again or get some other overdrives.



The differences are subtle I am sure, however, check out the video I linked. the Protone pedals are specific to metal, and focus on that. The OD808 wasnt meant for metal originally, but it fit that platform to get a specific tighter sound. What Protone did was take that idea to the next level.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 3, 2016)

For me the difference between using my TS9 or using TSE808 is that for some reason if I load a saved project that has TSE808 in it goes SCREEEEEEEEEEEE until I remove and load the plugin again, and I really can't be arsed with that.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, I am one of the Beta Testers for X50. If you are having problems please post your spec.s (OS, DAW, Version, CPU, etc.) and we will fix it. 

This relates to the V2.4... not the free version. 

Also, V2.4 includes X30 (ENGL 530). There will be an update in the "near" future to increase the X50 suite's versatility. This will be free to existing users as all updates have been up to this point.

Here are some links for more information about X50.

Home | TSE Collective

https://www.facebook.com/TSEAUDIO/

https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/

https://www.tseaudio.com/home


----------



## vertibration (Jun 6, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> Hi, I am one of the Beta Testers for X50. If you are having problems please post your spec.s (OS, DAW, Version, CPU, etc.) and we will fix it.
> 
> This relates to the V2.4... not the free version.
> 
> ...



Hope that "near" future is this summer, Im really loving TSE X50. Also, I beta test as well so if you guys need testers for the X50 on Ableton, Logic, and Cubase on Mac, please PM me info. I currently test for Ableton as a centercode tester.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 9, 2016)

"TSE AUDIO We're planning for a June release but that's dependent on making it through the more extensive testing phase."

https://www.facebook.com/TSEAUDIO/p...3041351490526/887990151328973/?type=3&theater

BTW... there are 24 videos of X50 in action here... http://tsecollective.boards.net/board/4/tse-x50-videos


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 11, 2016)

Just wanted to let you guys know that next update (coming soon) will include new stomps, new rack stuff, new impulses, improved modeling and a bunch of other improvements.

Also the TSE Collective Forum and FB Page has been updated.










Home | The TSE Collective







https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/


----------



## lewis (Jun 12, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Hmm. I love my Spark for boosting my tone, way more than the MXR GTOD or Seymour Duncan 805 we tried.. but this Protone does look appealing. I'll have to try one out.
> 
> Any tips on particularly good impulses?



sidenote, could you possible do some sort of a review of the Spark as I was tempted to get one soon. I own a Maxon Od808 and also got a VFE Focus. Would it be worth it?


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 12, 2016)

lewis said:


> sidenote, could you possible do some sort of a review of the Spark as I was tempted to get one soon. I own a Maxon Od808 and also got a VFE Focus. Would it be worth it?



Hey. I put a TC Spark, MXR GT-OD and Seymour Duncan 805 on my card and took them to our studio, where we recorded clips without any boost, then with each in turn and blind AB'd.

Honestly, we didn't get anything good from the GT-OD and SD 805, even using the standard 0-gain, high-level settings. Any extra response/harmonics came with a certain degree of fizz that neither me nor my producer (a non-guitarist) liked.

That said, I'm not playing death metal. We like a big, clean, chunky overdrive tone. Thick, tight and well-controlled. We liked the 6505+ into an Orange cab, stock. There was no real problem, we were just curious to see why so many people like a TS-style boost.

(The GT-OD and SD 805 are both tubescreamer-inspired; I haven't actually tried a TS but am told it's similar to the GT-OD).

However, the Spark initially sat at the back, as it didn't appear to do much. But once we'd vetoed the two TS-style pedals we spent more time with the Spark and it started growing on me.

It's seriously transparent and the tone-shaping is great. I could reserve it for lead work, but keep it on the whole time with the mid-boost switch on, with a little extra treble and the level up and gain on 0.

The Spark pushes the 6505+ so it's singing and saturated, with very little colouration.

Honestly, I can't imagine any guitarist wouldn't enjoy a Spark in their setup. It's the most important pedal in my collection, in that it allows me to shape my guitar tone before it goes into any amp - and it feels purpose-designed for tone-shaping, unlike an overdrive pedal.

Even going into a VST amp, I still make good use of the Spark - I just drop the level down as my soundcard doesn't like being slammed in the same way that valve amps do. The mid and treble boost is still good.

I've got a modded Boss GE7 too, which is a great pedal for tone-shaping in the FX loop. To be honest though, very little needs to be done once I have the Spark going into the 6505.. I tend to use the GE7 more when an amp's got a weakness.. very useful tool.

The Spark feels like a product that's been made fresh in recent years, specifically for tone-shaping and boosting an amp; rather than an overdrive pedal that's been appropriated for another purpose.

Certain products like the Spark and Ditto pedals TC have just nailed so well. They're such great units. Possibly because they don't have firmware, which I'm afraid TC aren't in the business of updating regularly, which lets down some of their delay pedals somewhat.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 13, 2016)

BTW.... if anyone has any presets to share there is a section dedicated for that purpose here.

TSE X50 Presets | The TSE Collective

https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/posts/1156436907711196







Also, the upcoming update will include the following new effects:

Reverb Rackmount
Overdrive Stomp
Vibrato-delay Rackmount
Phase Stomp


----------



## cw2908 (Jun 13, 2016)

I tried the demo a few days ago and I must say for me its way easier (and faster) to get a usable sound with this than Revalver or Amplitube


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 13, 2016)

Just a heads up... The TSE Collective is now the Official Home of X50 Presets.






TSE X50 Presets | The TSE Collective


----------



## Kylezan (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow thanks for all the awesome information, nice thread!

TSE x50 has been my go to for some time now when it comes to high gain amp sims in the box.

Most things I have tried simply do not come close. The very best thing about the x50 in my opinion is that it simply works well without much trial.

I load up the plug in, throw on a catharsis impulse and that's pretty much it.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 14, 2016)

Here are some videos you might like..



Kylezan said:


> Wow thanks for all the awesome information, nice thread!
> 
> TSE x50 has been my go to for some time now when it comes to high gain amp sims in the box.
> 
> ...




Videos of X50...






TSE X50 Videos | The TSE Collective

https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/posts/1157467667608120


----------



## manana (Jun 15, 2016)

I really want to like TSEx50 but no matter what i do I always have extra fizz. Any advice? What is the best cab to use for a djent tone? Anyone want to share their presets?


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 15, 2016)

Brian Hood (456 Recordings, worked with bands like ERRA, Invent Animate, Gideon, Sworn In, etc...) uploaded a vid to YouTube showing a simple tone while working on Sentinel's album. 

tbh it sounded better than the tone on the actual album, which was either a Rectifier or a Kemper Profile of one.

+1 on wanting a fizz fix.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 15, 2016)

Cut/notch around 3khz... Impulses can have a dramatic effect. But the fizz almost always lives in that region.

Edit: There are some presets here. http://tsecollective.boards.net/board/1/tse-x50-presets

Hoping to add more. Feel free to add yours.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 15, 2016)

Not the Bees!!!!





https://www.facebook.com/humanityslastbreath/posts/10154082017859544









Humanity's Last Breath | The TSE Collective


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 15, 2016)

Dust off your crappy POD XT Live and use it to control X50....



https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/videos/1157863834235170/?pnref=story


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 15, 2016)

cw2908 said:


> I tried the demo a few days ago and I must say for me its way easier (and faster) to get a usable sound with this than Revalver or Amplitube





As someone that used the beta version of X50, as well as Amplitube and Revalver, you're right. Using this + external IRs will get you an amazing tone with just a few knob tweaks, vs the constant EQing needed with Revalver and Amplitube. 


Only commercial software I found that comes close to TSE is Overloud.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 15, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As someone that used the beta version of X50, as well as Amplitube and Revalver, you're right. Using this + external IRs will get you an amazing tone with just a few knob tweaks, vs the constant EQing needed with Revalver and Amplitube.
> 
> 
> Only commercial software I found that comes close to TSE is Overloud.



It's worth saying there is a huge version between the free version (1.02) and the latest release of X50 (v2.4). It is unclear in a lot of these posts which version people are using. I'm thinking quite a few people are still using the free version because... it's free.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 15, 2016)

TSE x50 V2.0 and up is AWESOME! Favorite vst.


----------



## manana (Jun 16, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> It's worth saying there is a huge version between the free version (1.02) and the latest release of X50 (v2.4). It is unclear in a lot of these posts which version people are using. I'm thinking quite a few people are still using the free version because... it's free.



I am using the latest 2.4 version. I hope the upcoming update fixes it but I just cannot get a non-fizzy tone without serious EQ. I just want an amp sim that lets me get a decent tone with a boost pedal and the amp, nothing else. I am fine with eq, but I don't think an amp sim should need eq just to sound good. Currently, not really happy with my purchase to be honest.


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 16, 2016)

The idea of a platform like Amplitube having tens of amplifiers you can try out is appealing.

But the reality is that most great albums have a single amplifier and tone which define it. Few bands have tens of valve amps they chop-and-change between for each track. Usually, you use the same amp or perhaps a pair in stereo, possibly for more than one album; with tweaks to EQ depending on the other instruments.

In that sense, having just X50, a tonne of impulses and some EQ for post-production (I haven't even tried doing that yet) is pretty sensible.

I like keeping things simple. I'm quite happy that I probably don't need to delve into spending a couple of hundred quid on Bias and spending hours tweaking.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 16, 2016)

manana said:


> I am using the latest 2.4 version. I hope the upcoming update fixes it but I just cannot get a non-fizzy tone without serious EQ. I just want an amp sim that lets me get a decent tone with a boost pedal and the amp, nothing else. I am fine with eq, but I don't think an amp sim should need eq just to sound good. Currently, not really happy with my purchase to be honest.



Don't know what to tell you. I honestly don't have a fizz issue. I have heard many non-fizzy tones using X50. Perhaps look at your rig/recording chain. I'm with you on "I don't think an amp sim should need eq just to sound good" 1000%. Kind of surprised your not happy with your purchase. The demo is completely unrestricted and only imposes a period of silence as it's limitation. I would have thought most find a tone they are satisfied with before purchasing. 




P-Ride said:


> The idea of a platform like Amplitube having tens of amplifiers you can try out is appealing.
> 
> But the reality is that most great albums have a single amplifier and tone which define it. Few bands have tens of valve amps they chop-and-change between for each track. Usually, you use the same amp or perhaps a pair in stereo, possibly for more than one album; with tweaks to EQ depending on the other instruments.
> 
> ...



I don't find a need for much post production EQ. The hp and lp in the impulse loader and rack mount eq are usually enough to get me more than 90% where I want to be in most cases, and like you I like to keep it simple.


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 16, 2016)

Talking of impulses, what are the top impulse recommendations here?


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 16, 2016)

As a side note... There will be improvements to the modeling in both X50 and X30 in the next release.

A message from TSE Audio...







TSE X50 Presets | The TSE Collective


----------



## P-Ride (Jun 16, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> As a side note... There will be improvements to the modeling in both X50 and X30 in the next release.



I'd be interested to know what they are!


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 16, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Talking of impulses, what are the top impulse recommendations here?




A lot of the "top" impulses I see posted here are included with X50. The Ryan Harvey impulses are the famous s-preshigh.






http://tsecollective.boards.net/thread/9/cabinet-impulse-responses-included-x50

That said, I like these... https://joeysturgistones.com/products/conquer-all?variant=10688574977 . These to me sound MUCH better than his first set of impulses which sounded like ass IMHO. There is also a recently released vol.2. Michael Richards from Track Mix Studio captured these.

Included are both raw and eq'd impulses. So if your opposed to post eq and want to keep things as simple as possible perhaps these are for you. I find they blend well together.

Edit: Something worth mention is that some impulses have a poweramp baked into them. You may want to try disabling the poweramp in this case. Poweramp on top of poweramp can sound weird. As with everything music, use your ears and there are no rules.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 16, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> I'd be interested to know what they are!



I'm afraid you will have to wait for the release. But I can tell you there are definitive improvements in the actual modeling.


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 16, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Talking of impulses, what are the top impulse recommendations here?



Guitar Hack and Rosen Digital are my favorites. Realistic sound and great response to playing. But not those wich are included in TSE X50. I believe they are ''Guitar hacks impulses sneap'' and full Rosen Digital pack from some time ago.


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 16, 2016)

Just when I thought I was "done" buying stuff to shape my sound...this thread pops up. Now I have to buy the X50, a Spark and a ProTone Misha OD.


----------



## vertibration (Jun 16, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> I'm afraid you will have to wait for the release. But I can tell you there are definitive improvements in the actual modeling.



It already sounds great, so I am so stoked that it will continue to improve. Very happy with my purchase. Ok so my suggestion about "Fizz", if you take the EQ that comes with the X50, and reduce both knobs on the "blue section" of the eq to around 11 o'clock, it will smooth it out a bit. Also, you have to pick the right impulses. 

I defeat the IR loader, and use Cab Lab from Fractal Audio with the new Dizzy pack which sounds utterly ridiculous. I do believe Cab Lab is the best IR loader around because it offers Ultra Res IR's. Yes its not free, but its only $50. Yes the cab packs are not free, but they are roughly $24. Its worth the purchase IMO, as it offers a very rich sound with the X50


----------



## vertibration (Jun 16, 2016)

Xcaliber said:


> Just when I thought I was "done" buying stuff to shape my sound...this thread pops up. Now I have to buy the X50, a Spark and a ProTone Misha OD.



I use a Protone Misha Attack Overdrive with the X50, and it sounds absolutely amazing. It is the best sounding OD pedal I have ever heard. I never thought using a real pedal would take well to Amp Sims, but I was 100% wrong. It makes the X50 pop out, and crank really hard. I have a 5150iii, and a 6505. The X50 is being used more than those tube amps because it has gotten to the point that it sounds just as good, and now better because of the Misha OD pedal. So yea, I highly recommend it


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 16, 2016)

Xcaliber said:


> Just when I thought I was "done" buying stuff to shape my sound...this thread pops up. Now I have to buy the X50, a Spark and a ProTone Misha OD.



Have you watched "That Pedal Show" on Youtube?

I was happy doing everything 'in the box' until I saw that.

And now....now I have to do a special pedal-avoiding dance to avoid stepping on anything on the way to my computer chair.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 16, 2016)

vertibration said:


> I use a Protone Misha Attack Overdrive with the X50, and it sounds absolutely amazing. It is the best sounding OD pedal I have ever heard. I never thought using a real pedal would take well to Amp Sims, but I was 100% wrong. It makes the X50 pop out, and crank really hard. I have a 5150iii, and a 6505. The X50 is being used more than those tube amps because it has gotten to the point that it sounds just as good, and now better because of the Misha OD pedal. So yea, I highly recommend it




vertibration, read your pm's


----------



## dimensional audio (Jun 16, 2016)

vertibration said:


> I use a Protone Misha Attack Overdrive with the X50, and it sounds absolutely amazing. It is the best sounding OD pedal I have ever heard. I never thought using a real pedal would take well to Amp Sims, but I was 100% wrong. It makes the X50 pop out, and crank really hard. I have a 5150iii, and a 6505. The X50 is being used more than those tube amps because it has gotten to the point that it sounds just as good, and now better because of the Misha OD pedal. So yea, I highly recommend it



Mind sharing your x50 preset please?


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 16, 2016)

dimensional audio said:


> Mind sharing your x50 preset please?



Please post on TSE X50 Presets | The TSE Collective as well.... if you have any presets to share. Thanks!


----------



## vertibration (Jun 16, 2016)

Im have 3 presets Im going to post on the TSE X50 forum, so check that forum for my 3 presets

http://tsecollective.boards.net/thread/73/vertibration-presets


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 17, 2016)

vertibration said:


> Im have 3 presets Im going to post on the TSE X50 forum, so check that forum for my 3 presets
> 
> vertibration presets | The TSE Collective



I like that you uploaded these as attachment and included the intended IR. Also noticed that you used included IRs as well. Thanks for contributing. 






http://tsecollective.boards.net/thread/73/vertibration-presets


----------



## vertibration (Jun 17, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> I like that you uploaded these as attachment and included the intended IR. Also noticed that you used included IRs as well. Thanks for contributing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, the Zilla 2x12 is the best IR I ever heard besides Cab Lab packs from Fractal Audio. Not that the included IR's are not good, they are excellent, but that Zilla is slammin


----------



## manana (Jun 18, 2016)

vertibration said:


> Im have 3 presets Im going to post on the TSE X50 forum, so check that forum for my 3 presets
> 
> vertibration presets | The TSE Collective



Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 18, 2016)

manana said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it



BTW... I listened to your Soundcloud. Good stuff.


----------



## I Shot JR (Jun 18, 2016)

I've had x50 for a while and honestly I've liked it less and less over time, maybe the 5150 sound isn't for me.

But I got Toneforge Menace and it's blown me away. I've got Amplitube 4, Pod X3, Pod HD, x50, Bias, as well as a Randall RG (great amp) and Menace destroys them all.
The stock settings are almost perfect for me, for 7 string tones I just do a little bit of post eq without tweaking anything, on 6 string in Drop D I turn off the built in Tubescreamer and use the TSE 808.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 18, 2016)

I Shot JR said:


> I've had x50 for a while and honestly I've liked it less and less over time, maybe the 5150 sound isn't for me.
> 
> But I got Toneforge Menace and it's blown me away. I've got Amplitube 4, Pod X3, Pod HD, x50, Bias, as well as a Randall RG (great amp) and Menace destroys them all.
> The stock settings are almost perfect for me, for 7 string tones I just do a little bit of post eq without tweaking anything, on 6 string in Drop D I turn off the built in Tubescreamer and use the TSE 808.



Have you tried the included X30 preamp? Just curious.


----------



## gujukal (Jun 18, 2016)

I Shot JR said:


> I've had x50 for a while and honestly I've liked it less and less over time, maybe the 5150 sound isn't for me.
> 
> But I got Toneforge Menace and it's blown me away. I've got Amplitube 4, Pod X3, Pod HD, x50, Bias, as well as a Randall RG (great amp) and Menace destroys them all.
> The stock settings are almost perfect for me, for 7 string tones I just do a little bit of post eq without tweaking anything, on 6 string in Drop D I turn off the built in Tubescreamer and use the TSE 808.



I feel kinda the same, it sounds a bit dull and lifeless compared to some other amp sims, could also be that 5150 isn't the tone that i prefer. Have you tried Peavey Revalver? It's imo the one of the most realistic sounding amp sims out there, sound very organic.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 19, 2016)

gujukal said:


> I feel kinda the same, it sounds a bit dull and lifeless compared to some other amp sims, could also be that 5150 isn't the tone that i prefer. Have you tried Peavey Revalver? It's imo the one of the most realistic sounding amp sims out there, sound very organic.



I pose the same question to you. Have you tried X30 in the latest X50 Suite release (v2.4)? I am getting the impression that some of these comments are based off the several year old free edition of X50.







Perhaps it is time to start a thread that deals specifically with the current release?


----------



## gujukal (Jun 19, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> I pose the same question to you. Have you tried X30 in the latest X50 Suite release (v2.4)? I am getting the impression that some of these comments are based off the several year old free edition of X50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using the latest X50v2 that i bought years ago. I remember using the X30 years back when it was free and remember that i liked it a lot, probably prefer the ENGL tone over 5150.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 19, 2016)

Seriously? If you haven't upgraded... then do so. All the upgrades have been FREE!!!

Login into your account and receive HUGE improvements for free. Let me know if you have any problems or contact the excellent TSE AUDIO support.


----------



## I Shot JR (Jun 20, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> I am getting the impression that some of these comments are based off the several year old free edition of X50.



I've got the most recent version of x50, and as for the x30 it was ok but I liked it less than the x50. As I said I think the 5150 sound just isn't for me. Depending on the style I either go Recto or Marshall, 5150 has some characteristics of both but never "wows" me.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 21, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/tseaudiobeta/

https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/

Home | The TSE Collective


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 21, 2016)

I downloaded the x50 demo over the weekend and I couldn't get any sound out of it in Reaper. I didn't play with it a ton, but I need to do some Googling and see if I can figure it out. I could use another great high gain amp sim.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 21, 2016)

I use reaper. There is no reason why you shouldn't get any sound. Msg me if necessary or contact customer support. I'd even be willing to send you a RPP project file.


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 21, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> I use reaper. There is no reason why you shouldn't get any sound. Msg me if necessary or contact customer support. I'd even be willing to send you a RPP project file.



Thanks, I really appreciate that. I'm going to give it another try and if I can't get it working I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 21, 2016)

Xcaliber said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate that. I'm going to give it another try and if I can't get it working I'll shoot you a message.



No Problem.


Recorded with a cellphone....sorry for crappy quality. But I wanted to show that the X50 suite does in fact work with Reaper.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll even go one step further and offer this...

TSE General Troubleshooting | The TSE Collective

This serves as a supplemental source for troubleshooting. Please contact TSE AUDIO directly for your customer support issues.


Edit: More things to come. I have only shared a portion of The X50 Suite capabilities.


----------



## Xenogen (Jun 22, 2016)

chuggalug said:


> any of you guys have any experience with x50? or any other sims that really standout for that matter?



You can get some pretty amazing sounds from simple plugins these days. TSE is no exception to that. I've used their x30, TSE808, and I still use them to this day for their exceptional tone.

I've also used LePou's amp sims, which are absolutely fabulous. Both the Hybrit and the Le456 have been used in my more recent mixes.
I've also used LePou's LeCab to blend impulses. It allows you to use up to 6 different impulses in one instance. You can get a great tone from blending impulses with a little bit of phasing_ i.e. Blending 2 instances of the same impulse together to simulate microphone phasing techniques_

_LePou's Plugins: LePou Plugins_

There's also Ignite amps who do great tube amp sims, which I've tested and loved the results:

_Ignite Amps: Audio Plug-Ins_

And finally, Nick Crow, of which I've used the 7170, and Wagner Sharp. I think he has abandoned his projects now, but they are still great:

_Nick Crow: https://sites.google.com/site/nickcrowlab/_

Please don't let the shoddyness of some of these sites fool you. These plugins are pure gold.


*There is, infact, an entire forum dedicated to the use of amp sims and impulses*, which all blow Guitar Rig and Amplitube out of the water. Best of all, they're FREE!


----------



## Xcaliber (Jun 22, 2016)

I was able to get it working last night. I'm not sure why it didn't work before, but I created a new project, added a new track and when I added the X50 demo it worked right away. Must have been something with the other project I created?

It sounds awesome. Best high gain amp sim I've used yet. I'm definitely going to purchase it.

Thanks to everyone to provided ideas and offers of help. I really appreciate it.



Xenogen said:


> You can get some pretty amazing sounds from simple plugins these days. TSE is no exception to that. I've used their x30, TSE808, and I still use them to this day for their exceptional tone.
> 
> I've also used LePou's amp sims, which are absolutely fabulous. Both the Hybrit and the Le456 have been used in my more recent mixes.
> I've also used LePou's LeCab to blend impulses. It allows you to use up to 6 different impulses in one instance. You can get a great tone from blending impulses with a little bit of phasing_ i.e. Blending 2 instances of the same impulse together to simulate microphone phasing techniques_
> ...



I use all of these as well. All great amp sims. LePou's Lecto is my favorite of those, but the X50 is by far the best sounding high gain amp sim I've heard yet.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jun 30, 2016)

Xcaliber said:


> I was able to get it working last night. I'm not sure why it didn't work before, but I created a new project, added a new track and when I added the X50 demo it worked right away. Must have been something with the other project I created?
> 
> It sounds awesome. Best high gain amp sim I've used yet. I'm definitely going to purchase it.
> 
> ...



Great, glad you got it working and are enjoying it.


----------



## ComaPrison (Jul 2, 2016)

Free tube screamer...

https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/posts/1161730790515141

TSE 808 User Guide | The TSE Collective


----------



## Drezik27 (Jul 13, 2016)

I just picked up the x50 v2.4 after using Revalver and Amplitube for awhile.

Really digging it. 

I also put up a preset I made on the forum below. I was going for a BDM - Everblack style tone. 

Drezik's Presets | The TSE Collective


----------



## ComaPrison (Jul 16, 2016)

Drezik27 said:


> I just picked up the x50 v2.4 after using Revalver and Amplitube for awhile.
> 
> Really digging it.
> 
> ...




Kickass!!!

http://tsecollective.boards.net/thread/78/dreziks-presets

Thanks for your contribution!!!


----------



## ComaPrison (Jul 16, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/

http://tsecollective.boards.net/


----------



## ComaPrison (Jul 24, 2016)

New Version Coming Soon!!!






https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/posts/1182797178408502


----------



## ComaPrison (Jul 24, 2016)

Edit: See Below
https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/posts/1182819495072937:0


----------



## ComaPrison (Jul 24, 2016)

Help make this happen...






https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/posts/1182819495072937:0


----------



## ComaPrison (Aug 1, 2016)

Surprised there hasn't been more support for new stomp considering how often I hear people saying that want this.


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 1, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> Surprised there hasn't been more support for new stomp considering how often I hear people saying that want this.



Been away for a bit, what is the new stomp?


----------



## ComaPrison (Aug 1, 2016)

Drezik27 said:


> Been away for a bit, what is the new stomp?




I guess it's not much of a secret anymore. This is a HM-2 stomp that may or may not be developed for X50.

There a few more new stomps that will be included with the new release any day now.

You can find details here...

https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 1, 2016)

ComaPrison said:


> I guess it's not much of a secret anymore. This is a HM-2 stomp that may or may not be developed for X50.
> 
> There a few more new stomps that will be included with the new release any day now.
> 
> ...



Nice. I've never used a real HM-2, im sure it will be great. The more I use the x50 the more impressed I am.


----------



## ComaPrison (Aug 1, 2016)

Make it happen...


----------



## ComaPrison (Aug 2, 2016)

1,666 is the target....






https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/posts/1182819495072937:0


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 7, 2016)

This freaking forum. Just picked this up today after going back and forth between this and and some other VSTs. Oh my god. My tone is so good, the price is amazing. and its not inundated with a million different features I'll never use. Two amps (currently) reverb, EQ, Tuner, and a ton of IR's built in, with a SUPER simple UI. 

Thanks fellow nerds for turning me on to this. I do NOT regret moving to a digital setup for home use, as everything sounds 100 times better than it would otherwise.


----------



## Dezz (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm so glad I found this post. I've been shopping around for a good amp sim. After looking at Revalver, BIAS and Amplitube I got curious what TSE was. I'm gonna grab this up this weekend, the simplicity should be good for me, I can never settle when I have too many choices!!


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 25, 2016)

Question for other TSE X50 2.4.5 users; do you use two cab impulses when playing with mono signal, or just one? 

With my setup two sounds always bit too harsh, and one is just right when you adjust IR length and all the low/high-pass filters. No low and high-pass filter this time in IR, just Aqualazer with them.


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 25, 2016)

Metropolis said:


> Question for other TSE X50 2.4.5 users; do you use two cab impulses when playing with mono signal, or just one?
> 
> With my setup two sounds always bit too harsh, and one is just right when you adjust IR length and all the low/high-pass filters. No low and high-pass filter this time in IR, just Aqualazer with them.



I typically have 2, with the volume on the second somewhere around 30%. It just seems to add a little more thickness/punch depending on the tone im going for.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 25, 2016)

Drezik27 said:


> I typically have 2, with the volume on the second somewhere around 30%. It just seems to add a little more thickness/punch depending on the tone im going for.



Just thought I could do that too. Having one bassier impulse and other more harsh and upper mid range sounding, and blending them together that bassier impulse is louder seems to be good way.

Of course when recording you can get just one impulse on one track and mix them together.


----------



## ComaPrison (Aug 26, 2016)

New X50 Cabinets....


----------



## ComaPrison (Aug 27, 2016)

Soundcloud Samples of the new Sinmix IRs to appear in the X50 Suite....



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sinmixkpa/tse-x50-sinmix-ir-cab-pack-few-covers[/SC]




[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sinmixkpa/tse-x50-sinmix-ir-cab-nevermore-cover-by-jaymz[/SC]


----------



## PrimeXfifty (Aug 28, 2016)

Metropolis said:


> Question for other TSE X50 2.4.5 users; do you use two cab impulses when playing with mono signal, or just one?
> 
> With my setup two sounds always bit too harsh, and one is just right when you adjust IR length and all the low/high-pass filters. No low and high-pass filter this time in IR, just Aqualazer with them.







Drezik27 said:


> I typically have 2, with the volume on the second somewhere around 30%. It just seems to add a little more thickness/punch depending on the tone im going for.



^This 

Or just one.... depends on the impulse.


----------



## Artean (Aug 30, 2016)

Some tracks done with the new TSE X50 2.4.5:

https://soundcloud.com/ov_shadows


----------



## RobPhoboS (Sep 22, 2016)

I've only just discovered this, can't wait to peg it home and check it out


----------



## RobPhoboS (Sep 26, 2016)

After more farting around, and comparing between a few different VST's now, this is a VERY solid amp, so I think I shall be purchasing it tonight.
Cheers sevenstring people for posting this one up !


----------



## vertibration (Sep 26, 2016)

tested against my 6505, indistinguishable.


----------



## PrimeXfifty (Sep 30, 2016)

https://www.tseaudio.com/downloads

https://www.facebook.com/TSEAUDIO/

https://www.facebook.com/TSECollective/

http://tsecollective.boards.net/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 1, 2016)

Looking forward to checking out the Sinmix IRs. I had a few of his packs when I owned a Kemper.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 1, 2016)

The Sinmix stuff sounds awesome. Any word on the HM-2?


----------



## PrimeXfifty (Oct 1, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> The Sinmix stuff sounds awesome. Any word on the HM-2?






HM-2 is being developed... no idea when it will actually be implemented.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 26, 2017)

vertibration said:


> The very best impulses requires you to purchase Fractal Audio Cab Lab plug in for $50 to run the Cab Packs they sell for like $29. That is the $$$ way to go.
> 
> Now for a cheap alternative, Rosen Digital makes awesome impulses that are inexpensive.
> 
> ...



Sorry to thread-surrect but does anyone still have a copy of this IR they could upload or send me? The Dropbox link on the FAS Forum is dead.  That IR got so much praise and I can't find it anywhere on SS.org. I Google searched for it and found one other Zilla IR but I'm nearly 100% sure it's not the same one.


----------



## Drezik27 (Jan 26, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Sorry to thread-surrect but does anyone still have a copy of this IR they could upload or send me? The Dropbox link on the FAS Forum is dead.  That IR got so much praise and I can't find it anywhere on SS.org. I Google searched for it and found one other Zilla IR but I'm nearly 100% sure it's not the same one.



Pretty sure I do, at work now I will have to check later tonight.


----------



## chuggalug (Jan 26, 2017)

forwarded the link to you LeviathanKiller.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Jan 26, 2017)

Can I hop on this train?


----------



## pastanator (Jan 26, 2017)

NosralTserrof said:


> Can I hop on this train?




I'll also admit to a polite interest


----------



## Xenogen (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone still use TSE x30? I do....


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 27, 2017)

I still use the X30. 

Also to the others that have mentioned interest in that Zilla IR, I am currently waiting on Drezik27 to send/post it. If he PMs it to me, I'll upload it for the rest of you and post a link here.


----------



## Drezik27 (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's the file:

I did change the name awhile ago to make it easier to find, I think it was listed as Zilla_Fatboy_v30_SM57 or something like that if anyone wanted to have that info. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t21o3dw93cuyt1q/Zilla - Fatboy.wav?dl=0


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 28, 2017)

That Zilla IR is SWEEEEEEET
One of my favorite IRs now along with the savage 30 from Ola Englund


----------



## schwiz (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## BlueTrident (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the IR!


----------

